# Super Bowl weekend in Vegas...



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

I know the saying that "what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas" but thought I'd share a few pictures of how my weekend went;

A little shopping;


A little dinner;




A little wine ('88 Ch. Latour)


A little nightcap;


Overall, not a bad cigar weekend...


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

All looks delicious!!!


----------



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)

NICE Mike!!!!!


----------



## Tru (Nov 26, 2011)

nice weekend. how much is that bundle btw


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tru said:


> nice weekend. how much is that bundle btw


Including the bribe? ; )


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Very rockin!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like what happened is Vegas will be staying in your humidor and not in Vegas...


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow that looks like a great weekend. Those lanceros are making me drool.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice! I'll be visiting Casa Fuente (again) in less than two months, I need another lancero!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Did you bring your own wine to the table or is that a thermos? Lol. If you brought your own wine, how much was the entry fee?


----------



## Tru (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes!!! Haha


Fuelie95 said:


> Including the bribe? ; )


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

BEHIKE!

Petit Lancero!


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Did you bring your own wine to the table or is that a thermos? Lol. If you brought your own wine, how much was the entry fee?


Brought my own wine but they had a '95 DRC for $58,375 on the wine list! Fortunately for my bottle it was only a $35 corking fee...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Fuelie95 said:


> Brought my own wine but they had a '95 DRC for $58,375 on the wine list! Fortunately for my bottle it was only a $35 corking fee...


Did you get to keep the cork for the next scavenger hunt?


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

I love Vegas!


----------



## JaWimb (Feb 7, 2012)

Good food, wine, and cigars. Truly a winning combination right there.


----------



## Xingpao (Jan 15, 2012)

Casa Fuente lanceros...mmmmmm I know you were all over that.


----------



## dhcigar (Jan 22, 2012)

WoW! :bowdown:


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

```

```



chasingstanley said:


> I love Vegas!


With a weekend like that, Whats not to love about it?


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Last night at Casa Fuentes I enjoyed a couple Mojitos and a Casa Fuente Belicoso Fino!


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

68 Lotus said:


> Last night at Casa Fuentes I enjoyed a couple Mojitos and a Casa Fuente Belicoso Fino!


How was that CF Belicoso? I've got a box of the Pyramids and CG's aging but hesitant to smoke anything that I just purchased and hasn't been sitting for a while...


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems more like a birthday weekend then a super bowl weekend!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Fuelie95 said:


> How was that CF Belicoso? I've got a box of the Pyramids and CG's aging but hesitant to smoke anything that I just purchased and hasn't been sitting for a while...


It was flawless to the NUB!....perfect burn, draw, flavor, and enjoyment! :nod:


----------

